

Apple WWDC 2010 Keynote - ssclafani
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc10/

======
maggit
If you (like me) would rather like to play the video with VLC, I have had
success with these URIs:

* Low: [http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/1006ad9g4hjk/1006127i...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/1006ad9g4hjk/1006127iojapsoiujdv_220_ref.mov)

* Medium: [http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/1006ad9g4hjk/1006127i...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/1006ad9g4hjk/1006127iojapsoiujdv_350_ref.mov)

* High: [http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/1006ad9g4hjk/1006127i...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/1006ad9g4hjk/1006127iojapsoiujdv_650_ref.mov)

For me, it's a bit choppy in the beginning, but it starts working nicely
within the first minute.

------
Matt-Martin
Use this link to bypass the streaming issue:

Simply watch it in your browser or wget it

[http://movies.apple.com/datapub/us/podcasts/apple_keynotes/w...](http://movies.apple.com/datapub/us/podcasts/apple_keynotes/wwdc10_keynote.m4v)

------
mozinator
You need quicktime.... FAIL!

~~~
davidmurphy
Sadly, the Quicktime streams are not working on my Vista PC. The audio works,
but not the video. And they QuickTime crashes. Man, it makes me realize how
outdated QuickTime is these days....

~~~
pyrmont
I'm so glad Apple supports HTML5.

------
jasonkester
Wow, I didn't expect such terrible useability from an apple website:

    
    
      - open the page
      - hover over "low" link, notice it's a .mov extention
      - right click the "low" link, select "save as..."
      - open downloaded file
      - windows firewall popup says it's trying to phone home.
      - click "no, block this"
      - quicktime opens and nothing happens.
    

Evidently, the file you download is not an actual video file, like it says it
is. It's a placeholder for a stream. But since it never tells you this, the
only sane thing to do when the firewall warning comes up is to block it. And
of course, quicktime doesn't handle this common failure case.

Amazing.

More fun, now that the port's blocked, there's no way to watch the movie even
if you just click the link.

~~~
sailormoon
I am pretty sure if you had just left clicked it like a normal person you
would have been fine. And wow, 1 second after you click a video link, Windows
Awesome Firewall™ says something wants to connect to the internet? I wonder
what that could be? Maybe the movie I clicked on 1 second ago? Why I think
I'll deny it! Hey, this stupid thing doesn't work! Apple sucks!

~~~
jasonkester
Why would you expect something that you just downloaded from the internet to
immediately need to download more stuff from the internet? The whole point of
downloading things is so that they're, you know, downloaded.

So no, I associate a piece of software connecting to the internet as it trying
to download updates for itself or track your activity. Neither of which are
things I want it to do, so it gets told no.

~~~
wtallis
I'm pretty sure that most video downloads these days involve first downloading
a file to tell your downloader how to get the rest of the data.

